# PC power supply for car amplifiers



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone ever use a PC power supply to run 12v power to an amp for home use?

I've got extras leftover and I think it'd be fun to play with for active tomfoolery. Especially considering a 500 watt psu is enough for an efficient home setup. 

I've seen others do it and I'm wondering if anyone had feedback, comments, concerns.

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes, I presently run two car-audio-based systems on one 700W PC power supply each: a DIY boombox (2x 6.5" coaxials + 1x sealed 8" sub on a RF R400-4D); and a pair DIY mini towers (1ea. 6.5" coaxial + 1ea. vented 8" sub on a RF P400x2 and a RF R500X1D via miniDSP 2x4) for my bedroom computer system.

Here's the power supply I use (I have a few of them):
https://www.evga.com/products/specs/...4-00dac20fef81

I chose this particular model because of it's single-rail 12v output (i.e., 672W (56 amps) of the 700W combined rating applies to that single 12v rail), and I wanted something easily capable of running a 500W class D amp. I've had zero issues, and no fan or other noise. They're kinda pricey, and dollar per output there are probably better power supply purchase options than a brand new computer power supply, but if you can salvage them from computers and don't mind a bit of DIY, they can't be beat.

Here's a step-by-step wiki-how tutorial on performing the simple conversion:








Easily Convert an ATX Power Supply to a Lab Power Supply


An easy-to-follow guide on converting a computer ATX power supply to a lab power supply Do you need a power supply for your workbench? Perhaps you are learning electronics. A typical lab power supply can cost $100 or more. A computer ATX...




www.wikihow.com


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

Grinder said:


> ]


Much appreciated!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

I bought this one earlier this year to put together a test bench. It was able to power a Pioneer head unit and a Memphis A/B 4 ch amp without issue used it to test some subs, mids, and tweeters I had in my garage.

I don't know how well it would work if I was trying to run a full system on it, especially if I were to crank it up. But it does the job I bought it for.






Amazon.com: Anbull SMPS 110V AC to 12V DC Converter Power Supply Adapter Switch Transformer Max 50A 600W (New Version) : Automotive


Amazon.com: Anbull SMPS 110V AC to 12V DC Converter Power Supply Adapter Switch Transformer Max 50A 600W (New Version) : Automotive



a.co


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

I've considered doing this but I've always liked the look of ham radio power supplies better, with just the two basic +/- lugs. They can be spendy though, and the cheaper brands seem to have suspect quality.


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

@Hintzyboy Looks similar to the meanwell supplies. I found one of those near me for halfish price, but I thought about my leftover psu. I checked the specs and it should do 480 watts into 12 volts. 480 into a set of full range towers in a good amp is quite a bit. 

I'd think efficiency of your intended amp would affect the draw too. So if you had an a/b that had 50% efficiency then it would max at 240 watts or it may be throttled by your supply.

Which is still a LOT of power into speakers in a home or garage setting.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

I bought a breakout box for a power supply I had from an old desktop. Makes it easy.


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

I like that a lot. No wire clipping and rerouting

It was also cheaper than I expected, $18 on Amazon.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------

